# Meet Offline?



## craftynatalie (Jan 11, 2006)

I just read this article in Food & Wine about people that frequent a board (ebob is all I can remember) such as this for wine discussions and they frequently post and invite members to wine dinners and wine tastings. For instance. Joe Burgandy sets up a dinner near his hometown at a restaurant and picks the wine or region blah blah and then people sign up and pay X amount and bring 1 or 2 wines that match the theme and they all get to meet.

Have any of you foodies done something similar to check out hyped up or new restaurants and just to meet other cheftalk members in your area?

Just curious.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, we've had several ChefTalk gatherings, but none recently. That reminds me...we're due!


----------



## craftynatalie (Jan 11, 2006)

Where have they been?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

There've been several GTGs of CTers in the NYC area- dinner at Craft and elsewhere. A number of CTers on the West Coast and Canada have gotten together as well. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the first one I know of was in Chicago in May of 2000, right? Cape Chef, Momoreg and her husband, Nicko and Colleen and I met for dinner at Arun in Chicago. They were in town for the National Restaurant Show. What a great night! In October of 2001 we had a bigger get together in the New York area. Momoreg, Nicko, Colleen and I ate our way across Manhattan for several hours. Then we had dinner with about 15 or 20 CTers and family members and then had a big picnic the next day. In July of 2002 about six or eight of us spent the afternoon at Suzanne's eating, drinking and gabbing. I had dinner with Kuan, his wife Heidi and little son Garrett in Minneapolis in 2003 when I was there for a convention. Since Nicko and Colleen live rather close, my husband and I have had dinner with them a few times (once at Tru in Chicago, once at Coquette Cafe in Milwaukee). Work schedules prevented others from attending, or we'd have had more people. 

What did I leave out?? I'm sure there are more! Yes, it's way past time for another one. There was some talk about Chicago, Milwaukee or somewhere, but it kind of petered out.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, I've eaten with Kuan a couple times at least. We were going to get together with Greg a couple of times, but never transpired.

I was going to meet Snowangel at Holyland a couple of times, but schedule changes interfered.

Haven't had a chance to meet Heidi yet! How about that Kuan? 

doc


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

In 2002 my wife and I went to Montreal along with CoolJ and we met up with kimmie (no longer a regular contributer) and Isa who sadly cannot post due to ill health.

Jock


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

That would be cool. Philly has some fun food places, chinatown, reding terminal, italian market, cooking and chatting at my place...........
Tom


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A bunch of us also met in Philly this past May. We had dinner at Morimoto, and walked around Chinatown. To bad, the Reading Market was closed for Memorial Day. It's just not a trip to Philly without a stroll through there.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have been trying to come up with something since we are due as you put it momo. I tossed out the idea of Vegas but then had second thoughts. Since I have more resources here I am thinking of putting a ChefTalk Midwest gathering together. I would like to scope out a restaurant the way you and Cape Chef did and get everyone a package deal.

What do you guys think you up for a ChefTalk midwest? I can even see about getting a discount on accomodations at a hotel downtown.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Reads good to me!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll do what I can for this one!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Depending on my schedule and finances, I would love to attend.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes! But you knew I'd say that.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, as long as it's not wedding season.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chicago is a great town. I hope this pans out.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

June 11th is the Frontera event.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Southwest Airlines has got an amazing sale for the month of March gotta buy tickets by 2/20.....They span the USA! gotta go to their site to check it out.

Now, March...hmmmmm New Orleans?


----------

